# Norwegian:  Feste <ull? / glassfiber?> [fibreglass wool]



## sjiraff

<< Moderator's note: This discussion has been split off from: Norwegian: Nedenfor vs under /ovenfor vs over >>



myšlenka said:


> Feste ull?


Heh, well I wasn't sure what it's called exactly, I think I said "kunstig ull" (Menaing the kind of fibreglass wool which is stapled on for insulation)


<< --- Other thread. --- >>

Thanks a lot!


----------



## myšlenka

sjiraff said:


> Heh, well I wasn't sure what it's called exactly, I think I said "kunstig ull" (Menaing the kind of fibreglass wool which is stapled on for insulation)
> 
> Ahh I see, so it's maybe like "at the bottom of" or "at the foot of".


You mean _glassfiber_ 
<< --- Other thread. --- >>


----------



## sjiraff

myšlenka said:


> You mean _glassfiber_
> << ------ >>.



Ahh thanks, wasn't sure what exactly it would be called!

<< --- Other thread. --- >>


----------



## sjiraff

NorwegianNYC said:


> Same question here: "Feste ull?"
> To elaborate on myslenka's great answer: _Under_ and _over_ are physical locations. _Nedenfor_ and _ovenfor_ are relative locations. They do not exist in themselves, but only in relation to another object.



Maybe I should have said stifte ull or something to mean attach/staple it?


----------



## raumar

sjiraff said:


> Maybe I should have said stifte ull or something to mean attach/staple it?



No, "feste" is OK. It is the "ull" that makes "feste ull" look strange. You seem to attach sheep's wool to your house. 

By the way, maybe it should be "glassvatt", not "glassfiber". As far as I know, "glassfiber" is just fibreglass, not fibreglass wool. 

If you use staples, you can say "stifte fast", rather than only "stifte".


----------



## sjiraff

raumar said:


> If you use staples, you can say "stifte fast", rather than only "stifte".



Ah yes, I should really have remembered that by now

Cheers!


----------



## Ben Jamin

raumar said:


> No, "feste" is OK. It is the "ull" that makes "feste ull" look strange. You seem to attach sheep's wool to your house.
> 
> By the way, maybe it should be "glassvatt", not "glassfiber". As far as I know, "glassfiber" is just fibreglass, not fibreglass wool.
> 
> If you use staples, you can say "stifte fast", rather than only "stifte".


Nowadays we use *mineralull *for insulation of houses. *Glassfiber *is used in constructions as reinforcing (armering) of plastic or concrete casts.
*Glassvatt*, I think is not used any longer.


----------



## raumar

When the moderator split the thread, the right answer has apparently been deleted. Ben Jamin was right: it should be _mineralull_ or maybe _glassull_: 
http://snl.no/mineralull


----------



## Cagey

raumar said:


> When the moderator split the thread, the right answer has apparently been deleted. Ben Jamin was right: it should be _mineralull_ or maybe _glassull_:
> http://snl.no/mineralull


My apologies.  When I split the thread, I got confused and deleted the wrong posts.  

I have reinstated them now.  Please let me know if I have made another error.  Use the red triangle below the post.


----------



## Sepia

Glass wool or stone wool is still used for insulation - probably also in Norway. I'd suppose "glasull" could be right because the Danish term is also "glasuld".


----------



## basslop

According to http://snl.no, "steinull" consists of rock melted and transformed to fibres. "Glassull" is the same with glass. "Mineralull is a common name for both. Some searches on Internet, like the website of the oldest and still going Norwegian producer of "glassull" suggests that "glassvatt" is the old name for "glassull". The Norwegian word "vatt" has been used as an term in fabric and clothing meaning something that is soft, fluffy and isolating - way before "mineralull" was invented I believe.


----------



## Ben Jamin

basslop said:


> According to http://snl.no, "steinull" consists of rock melted and transformed to fibres. "Glassull" is the same with glass. "Mineralull is a common name for both. Some searches on Internet, like the website of the oldest and still going Norwegian producer of "glassull" suggests that "glassvatt" is the old name for "glassull". The Norwegian word "vatt" has been used as an term in fabric and clothing meaning something that is soft, fluffy and isolating - way before "mineralull" was invented I believe.


The only term in use today is mineralull. Both glasull and glasvatt are obsolete.


----------

